# [B]Algeria city photo[/B]



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

*Algeria city photo by yann arthur bertrand*

*Finally country to pacify, 
yann arthurd Bertrand embarks in a helicopter and with catch of sight exceptionel seized the occasion to photograph cities, villages, landscapes this country fascinates which and Algeria. 

Here principal towns of Algeria ,
Good voyages!* 





*Algiers*






















Algiers by night 









































Place of martyr 












Casbah algiers 











street casbah





















center-city and port 











Notre dames africa and stadium Omar hamadi 











Bab el oued










Riayd el feth 











around algiers ( news city modern )












Place audin











Didouche mourad street 











peoples algiers











people street











street 































place of martyr










Chevalley 











gare station











bus algiers 













Grande poste




















guevara street 


















street hamed zabana











place presidente kennedy 











place tafourah 











Algiers under snow 











garden freedoom













the district of the madrague 
One of the place more branches of Algiers 












Tourism city sidi fredj (around algiers )











Tourism city zeralda (around algiers )






































*Oran *












Center city oran 











Oran by night 
oran and the city more animee of Algeria 











night club sheraton oran 












Ouled el melah












*Annaba* 














*Constantine * 












Mosquee Emir abdelkader












*Setif* 












*Tlemcen* 













*Tizi ouzou* 












tikdja











ski resort in the mountain of kabylie 











*Mostaganem* 













*Bejaia* 












Touristic city around bejaia











El aouana












*Ghardaia* 











street in ghardaia











*Timimoun* 











tassili hoggar











*El oued* 











same new the real unit respect the architectural type of the city of the Sahara!!! here its A el wadi 











oasis in sahara












*Sidi bel abbes * 












*Boumerdes* 












*Mascara*












*In djefa* 












*Jilel* 












*Skikda* 












*Tamentfoust* 












*Blida* 











antique site





















source of hot water hammam mekhoutine


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Great job! Very nice. Looks like an European city in some ways.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

Hot damn ! Never thought Algeria was so awesome


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

what a dense, i never seen such a dense city before!


----------



## Stephan (May 7, 2004)

great impressions
very interesting this diversity througout the different cityscapes


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

Very nice and impressive! It's the first time I see such beautiful pics from Algeria.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

I admit this is the first time seeing pics from Algeria...
Nice first impressions!


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

Wow...I didn't realize there were so many cities and towns in Algeria that ressembled French cities from Southern France, particularly Marseille and that area. Others looked more like what I imagined Algerian cities to look like, particularly Ghardaia, Timimoun and El Oued. I did expect French influences because of French colonialism but I never imagined so many cities there to look so Mediterranean French.

The landscape are also impressive...some looking so different from what you would find in Europe...some kinda similar.


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow, I knew Algiers were very French looking, but not to this extent! Excellent pictures! The other cities were nice aswell..


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

In effects because of French colonialism the Algerian cities resemble much has bets, Marseilles or other while keeping an Eastern style. as you saw each city has an architectural style different. contrast between the cities of north and southern Algerian are fascinate. Of new cities to modern construction one makes their apparution in the landscape of Algerian north.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

Pretty Sweet. I've never seen this before. Amazing density for sure.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow I had no idea that Algeria was this beautiful. 
Thanks for these amazing pictures.


----------



## Bonkey (Jan 26, 2006)

Wow too, very impressive! (besides those ugly toerists city parts)


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

here of new photographs with landscape country diferent


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

wooow!
surprise!


----------



## maayan (Jul 4, 2006)

my father was born there!


----------



## Spinoza (Jul 30, 2006)

Very beautiful landscapes and elegant French architecture.


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

news photos algiers center


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

.Other photographs are in preparation…!


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

the towers mohamedia and one of the first tower of the business district (Algeria buisness center) which is on bay of Algiers


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

*Beautiful contribution to a so litle known country !*

Yann Arthus Bertrand has made a compelling contribution to the beauty of Algeria. The book about Algeria he has released is a feast for the eyes. It 's true that Concerning the photos shown above I am also very struck by the way the towns look distinctinvely mediterranean French, I had never noticed that before.

I really much like the way *Yann Arthus Bertrand* captures magically the beauty of urban, human or countryside landscapes by emphasizing perspectives, playing with geometrical shapes and underlying warm colors.

He made photographic reports about a lot of country in the world, you can for example see some of his works on France seen from the air : 
http://www.yannarthusbertrand.com/yann2/affichage.php?reference=365J-04-18&pais=France


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

I did not know this front photographer, I know that in France it and a photographer of reputation.


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

2bad this country is being held hostage by radical's,another 'no go' country.......what a waste....


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome pics of a fascinating country...i really like to visit this country...!


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

woow this is a nice surpirse for me, wonderful photos and attractive cities.


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

marcobruls I invite to you has to pass 1 week end at home has Algiers and you will vera that country and not held by radical!!! on the contrary you will be surprised!!! the Algerian people have combatu 12 years for the democracy without no country aporte being assistance, it will have falu certain September 11 so that the world comprene that radicalism Na not of border


----------



## Nainawaaz (Jul 8, 2004)

marcobruls said:


> 2bad this country is being held hostage by radical's,another 'no go' country.......what a waste....



Jealousy will get you no where in this world....Your county is probably a Giant wasteland as well.


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

except subject!!!


----------



## safqa_tijariya (Dec 20, 2005)

Nainawaaz said:


> Jealousy will get you no where in this world....Your county is probably a Giant wasteland as well.


I totaly agree, besides what is your problem with radicals macro? I have no problem with them they fight for the preservation of society to build strong socities and if you want an example look at Germany,Canada, Japan their populations will decrease in masses from here to 30-50 years because their societies are going towards a very bad direction.

Another point, Did you listen to Bushes latest speech? Even though no one is suprised that he admitted having secret jails this is enough to show that America isn't a democratic country it's like a dictatorship such as egypt for example or syria though instead of jailing those who are against them in all/any ways publicly they do it secretly America has more jails than china and has more people in jails that all of europe combined together!

I prefer those radicals who aren't bad and fight the worst things such as prostitution,drugs,Alcohol,Stupidity/Ignorance and so on!
Than those Idiots who are busy talking about ''Liberty'' even if they don't have any liberty in reality and let the people turn into animals following their desires!

Btw, I met so many Algerians here in toronto all of them left because of the current war in Algeria you should hear their stories! one of the his father was in the army they went to a village in Kabylie and raped all the women AND children and then claimed it was the Radicals, He said it in his own words! another one told me he used to rape men in jails and after doing horrible things I can't say to you guys its too disgusting the goverment helped him to come to Canada. 

Algeria deserves to be a Free country free from French occupation and Any other occupation! It deserves to be great Algeria!


----------



## Poulpy (Nov 10, 2005)

Nice pics of a great country! I hope investments will increase again, with the end of the terrorism... and safqa_tijariya i prefer *1000 times living in Germany, Japan than in a country like Iran or Syria... where the word Liberty doesn't mean anything... just liberty to be a slave...


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

that jai has to say its quil ya have 200.000 died and 30 billion dollard of economic loss… the Algerian people breathe better now one awaits just the truth. the country advances well has all the levels, it pourais even more to advance but its to complicate… its beyond the politic…


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Algeria is one of the most beautiful countries I've been. Unfortunatly it was just in the first war years and travelling was extremly limited due to big risks to be shot  I was there helping in a barbary macaque project.


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

misterdz said:


>


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

algiers picture


----------



## Kikab (Oct 9, 2005)

Algiers is just amazing. Its impresive, its different regions, some with snow, some green and of course desert. The cities are very dense and has a lo of influx of european styles. What a nice surprise of a country not much nown in a positive way. congratulations from central America. Hope peace is now geting there.


----------



## ElBeasto (Dec 1, 2004)

Great photos ! makes me want to visit..


----------



## yusef (May 20, 2006)

Wow what amazing pics. Alot of the pics looks like Turkey, very nice.

How is the situation there? How is the economy, education, and healthcare, are they improving? Is it more peaceful?


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

same if there remains some shade of the tragedy that the country knew, the country is better has all the levels information to know the country does not miss! especially on Internet
a its site on tourism: http://www.algeriantourism.com/index.php


----------



## Audrius (Jan 12, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Unbelievable. Looks like Barcelona or Marseilles. I love the domed roof homes in the residential quarters.


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

do those spheres on the buildings have any use or is it just architecture??

Awesome cities btw!!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

amazing pics! more of Gardhaia please?


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

vicfontaine: Almost each city especially has its own architecture in the south. 

Of another photographs arive of ghardaia…! 

here a sight on the district of the business of Algiers


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

misterdz said:


> vicfontaine: Almost each city especially has its
> 
> 
> own architecture in the south.
> ...



welcome to ghardaia city of sahara algeria !


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome Algeria pics !


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

I am quite surprised. What a picturesque city!


----------



## Shayan_m (Oct 8, 2005)

Very nice, gotta love those pics !


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

algiers by night 



















algiers 





































its yellow taxis awaits you in the Algiers port, oran, annaba…. , to bring you in the cities of the south of the country 2500 km to go have tamanraset for 10dollards!!!

















sidi fredj




































blida










street in bejaia














































setif 





































azzazga in kabylie 





































photographs various































































































































hamma buisness center



















el biar


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

"PROUD TO BE OF MY ALGERIAN ORIGIN"

by these words that zinedine zidane beginning its visit in Algeria its country of origin 

each stage of its stay has, Zinedine Zidane was celebrated like a hero by tens of thousands 
of admirors and received a reception of Head of State on behalf of the Algerian authorities. 
“Yazid” (for its close relations), called “Zizou” in France, carried out all its Algerian pilgrimage 
with his/her father Ismaïl, his Malika mother, one of her brothers, Nouredine, and singer kabyle Idir celebrates it. 
Wednesday, the champion of world 98 was received by Algerian president Bouteflika.
In strict costume and tie, accompanied by his Malika mother and her Smaïl father, 
it was decorated with medal Al-Athir, the highest distinction about the national, equivalent merit of the French Legion of honor. 
Thursday, celebrates it number 10 of Blue gave the blow of sending of a meeting 
of the first division of football at the Olympic stage of July 5, in Algiers. 
Zidane spent the last day of its tour in the native village of 
his/her parents to Aguemoun, in Kabylie. 
Its arrival caused a mob monster. 
Zinedine Zidane had not come to Algeria since 1986. 
Born in Marseilles in 1972, it had gone there for the last time at 15 years, with his parents, for holidays.


----------



## tiger (Aug 21, 2004)

Very different,awesome!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Great pics!

I also love the Kabylie villages on top of the hills - while in central Euorpe towns are always in the vallies in the mediterranian region and especially here they are on the hills


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Very beautiful!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Any photos of the architecture?


----------



## Gatsby (Feb 13, 2003)

safqa_tijariya said:


> I totaly agree, besides what is your problem with radicals macro? I have no problem with them they fight for the preservation of society to build strong socities and if you want an example look at Germany,Canada, Japan their populations will decrease in masses from here to 30-50 years because their societies are going towards a very bad direction.
> 
> Another point, Did you listen to Bushes latest speech? Even though no one is suprised that he admitted having secret jails this is enough to show that America isn't a democratic country it's like a dictatorship such as egypt for example or syria though instead of jailing those who are against them in all/any ways publicly they do it secretly America has more jails than china and has more people in jails that all of europe combined together!
> 
> ...


you must be crazy...


----------



## Murci (Nov 18, 2006)

What a surprise ! 
Never thought Algeria was that beautiful . Love the architecture - true Mediterranean . 
I always had perception of Algeria of being kind of closed and traditional muslim country.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Very Nice pics! I've been looking all over for Algerian pics. 
Thanks for sharing!

btw, who is Abdel Kader? I saw a pic of a mosque named after him. Theres also a song called Abdel Kader by an Algerian singer (Cheb Khaled)..


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

kuesel! in which village you was? ! 

The emir Abd El-Kader (Arab: عبدالقادرالجزائري) (born in 1808 in Mascara in Algeria - deceased on May 24, 1883 in Damas Syria), is a writer, poet, philosophical, resistant at the time of the French, military occupation and politician, founder of the Algerian State. It is also to be a friend of Napoleon III. it and a man emblematic and a national hero. 









HERE PHOTOGRAPHS of city in Algeria


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I was staying in a winter resort (they have skilifts in Algeria!) northeast of Bouira (Tikjda - Djurdjura) to help my girlfriend with her studies in Barbary Maccacs (Macaca Sylvanus). That was our hotel - but I have the impression in the meantime they seem to have deforestated A LOT:









But we were travelling around - to a limit because the civil war just started in a very bad phase  So we also visted the Bejaia area and this picture is of a silver village on the way to Tizi Ouzou - Beni Yenni.

It's a phantastic country and so diverse. I hope that the situation will once calm down to a point where tourism is possible for everyone again. The country has to offer MUCH more than people generally think.


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

this is nice blog about algeria picture form different city 
and some project too


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

other picture burger restaurant quick in algiers open 12 / 03 / 2007


----------



## Luv2travel (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh man! I definitely have to check out Algiers...stunning!


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

some picture off algeria 
everybody welcome to algeria 


http://billeltourdz.skyblog.com/


----------



## i.q.ninja (Jul 21, 2005)

Algeria is a great country


----------



## jimjohn (Jan 24, 2007)

bang said:


> is it safe in algier now?


*Would be reassured! Algeria is not Brazil where Rio of janeiro the most dangerous city of the world with its thousands of assassinations each year!!! and yet we all go to Rio and we know that there are places where one should not go, of the places which are prohibited to us, but there low as in the other countries where tourism is of primary importance, it is the powerful industry of tourism which finances the mediae ..... *


----------



## moroccanboy (Jan 31, 2007)

jimjohn said:


> *Would be reassured! Algeria is not Brazil where Rio of janeiro the most dangerous city of the world with its thousands of assassinations each year!!! and yet we all go to Rio and we know that there are places where one should not go, of the places which are prohibited to us, but there low as in the other countries where tourism is of primary importance, it is the powerful industry of tourism which finances the mediae ..... *


algeria is not safe! we hear everyday terrorist attacks from algeria !


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

*terrorist*

terrorist attack are located in 5 or 6 departement algeria has 48 departement 
in those departement they are limited to small part off departement 
terrorrist cannot take over neither city nor a small village in algeria if they try they will be exterminet by the army 
so they can just do attack surprise or put a bomb in car 
they are coward 
algeria army fought them since the 1990 a the top terrorist were 30000 now they are few hundred left :banana: 



moroccanboy said:


> algeria is not safe! we hear everyday terrorist attacks from algeria !


:bash: :bash:


----------



## petul (Mar 16, 2007)

Great cities, hope that with the new economic growth they will be restored and keep their particular look.


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

Morocco is not isolated terorism, the attack in a cyber coffee which dates 1 week has Casablanca which made 2 died and some wounds proves. the networks Moroccan terrorist sleep. Algeria overcame the terorism, I wish has any dead country in the world 200.000 30 billion economic loss a delay of 15 years, there was one covers fire from 19h00 pm with far in the hill close to at home I saw the rocket of the army, each Algerian lost 1 A 10membre its family, lost a member of my family in a forgery barage close to tlemcen into 96. after September 11, 2001 the president bush and the world one understood that the country had lived. I LIVE in Algeria I move much in the country as thousands of traveller who takes the road of the country, I see same of the tourist in areas moving back. Algeria and sour it ya rare of the attack. terorism is more one threat in Algeria. does Morocco have to adopt a strategy for avoids the worst…
Morocco boy why and you malicious with my your neighbor ? 
create its pages give new year indication of the country which breathes today thank you breathes to respect


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

enormous urban unit is manufactured in Algeria 
the urban landscape changes bad for authenticity of the city of the country


----------



## yusef (May 20, 2006)

Algeria looks waaaaaaaaay nicer than Morocco. But Morocco also seems like a cool place to visit.

Nice pics btw.


----------



## misterdz (Aug 22, 2006)

algeria and marocco is splendid


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

some pic off algiers 

http://www.beurfm.net/forum/showthread.php?t=24294


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

any more pix of the old city?


----------



## friendsofthecity (Mar 26, 2007)

I guess Morocco is not spare of terrorism as well.I think I like algiers.Africans should learn to co-operate and fix the up it's really messy be it north,south,west or east--it's messy.But,I like cape town so much!


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

INTERESTING


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

check this link more than 200 pictures off algiers 2005-2007

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481238


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)

check this link more than 200 pictures off algiers 2005-2007

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=481238


----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## icosium (Dec 20, 2006)




----------

